# Fish high relief



## veres3d (Apr 8, 2021)

Hello everybody. This bas-relief was 3D sculpted by me according to client’s layout and then stone milled by my customer using a 7 axis robot.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! Very well done - excellent piece! I'd love to see the machine that did this? Any video available (widescreen, preferably)?

David


----------



## veres3d (Apr 8, 2021)

difalkner said:


> Welcome to the forum! Very well done - excellent piece! I'd love to see the machine that did this? Any video available (widescreen, preferably)?
> 
> David


David, thank you! I’m only 3D modeler, unfortunately can’t provide more information about the fabrication process.

Dmitriy


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

veres3d said:


> I’m only 3D modeler,


Only??!! It's fantastic work, Dmitriy!

David


----------



## John Smith_ (Jan 10, 2020)

oh wow that is very impressive !! what did you use for inspiration? did the client provide any kind of artwork to you?
looking at the slabs of stone in the background, this guy does a lot of this work.
(you could pass a note to him that you know a forum that would LOVE to see a video of the shop and some projects in progress).


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Dmitriy.


----------



## veres3d (Apr 8, 2021)

John Smith_ said:


> oh wow that is very impressive !! what did you use for inspiration? did the client provide any kind of artwork to you?
> looking at the slabs of stone in the background, this guy does a lot of this work.
> (you could pass a note to him that you know a forum that would LOVE to see a video of the shop and some projects in progress).


John thanks! The client provided quality drawing indeed, I only embodied the idea into 3D model.

I have a permission to show only some photos of manufactured pieces. So it would not polite from my side to ask the customer for more materials, including video. Moreover, I'm freelancer, not an office worker. But request "7 axis robot" on YouTube can give you an idea of working similar machines.


----------



## John Smith_ (Jan 10, 2020)

what drew my interest to it so quickly was the dolphins. there are many versions of "King Neptune's Dolphins".
the US Navy Submarine Force has a version that is well known.









way, way long time ago in a former life, I helped carve two of these out of soft pine to be cast in bronze to be placed on the main gate of a US Navy Submarine Base. they were about 3 feet wide. (way before the CNC was even thought of).
you did a fantastic job with the artwork and I wish you well in all your adventures !! you have a special gift and I admire you and your exceptional artistic skills.
hope you can share some of your projects with us again.


----------



## veres3d (Apr 8, 2021)

John, thank you very much for kind words! I didn’t know about the "King Neptune's Dolphins", it’s very interesting. I also wish you success in your projects!


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Gorgeous piece. Very nicely modeled.


----------



## veres3d (Apr 8, 2021)

Oscar36 said:


> Gorgeous piece. Very nicely modeled.


Thank you very much!


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

that is so wonderful


----------

